# DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)



## Reflexion (31. August 2016)

*DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Hi zusammen,

da ich meinen Yamaha RX-V371 Bl 5.1 AV-Receiver recht hoch aufdrehen muss um eine vernünftige Lautstärke auf mein Headset zu bekommen und etwas Angst habe beim abstöpseln das runter Regeln zu vergessen... , und ungern ein Stolperdraht (Lautsprecherkabel) quer durch die Wohnung ziehen möchte.. Bin ich auf der Suche nach einer externen Soundkarte oder besser DAC, den ich ggf.per optisch/coax mit dem vorhandenen AV.rec verbinden kann und so auf meinen Schreibtisch platziere. 
Ich habe leider so gut wie keine Ahnung, wünschenswert wäre wie bereits erwähnt eine "optisch/coax" Verbindung zum AV-Rec. und (nur dies bietet wohl nur Creative ) ein "Night modus"...damit keiner Nachts  neben mir wach bleiben muss^^ Allerdings geht P/L vor.
Was gebe es abgesehen von dem bekannten FiiO für eine Alternative/Lösung. Ich habe hier mal ein paar Produkte rausgesucht preislich soll es eben max 100€ kosten;.
 Dynavox CS-PA1,
S.M.S.L M3 MINI
 S.M.S.L MINI
 DAC SD- 793II, 
oder Creative Blaster Omni Surround 5.1(Nacht Modus, finde ich klasse)

Für Empfehlungen oder andere (bessere) Alternativen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Zappaesk (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Jetzt mal zu meinem Verständnis, was willst du wo anschließen? 

Wenn du den DAC (eine Soka ist genau das) digital an den Receiver anschließen willst, dann brauchst du keine Soka, weil diese eben das digitale Signal in ein analoges wandelt. Willst du das Signal durchleiten und die Soka nutzen um den KH zu betreiben? 

Du schreibst, dass du kein Kabel quer durchs Zimmer legen willst. Wobei ich nicht verstehe was in dem Zusammenhang ein Lautsprecherkabel zur Sache tut!? Andererseits willst du deinen AVR digital mit dem Rechner verbinden - das geht ja auch nur durch ein Kabel, dass dann ggf. auch quer durchs Zimmer muss.

Vielleicht stellst du mal die Situation so dar, dass man auch weiß was du für ein Problem hast bzw wie die Konstellation aussieht.

Evtl. wäre dein Problem auch mit lauteren KHs gelöst? Oder indem du das Ding per USB einstöpselst und damit unabhängig von weiteren Geräten bist?


----------



## Reflexion (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Sry, für die schlechte Darstellungen. Mein Sideboard in dem sich der AV Rec. befindet, steht ca 1,5 Meter links von meinem Schreibtisch/PC. Es ist richtig(logisch), dass für optisch/coax ein Kabel anfällt, welches ich zwischen dem AV "optisch out" und dem DAC (auf dessen Suche ich bin) verbindet. Allerdings kann man sowas gut hinter dem Sideboard/PC verkabeln, außerdem steht der DAC dann direkt auf meinem Schreibtisch, somit ist vordergrundig alles recht "aufgeräumt" und bis auf das kurze Kabel vom Kopfhörer zum DAC auch kein Stolperdraht vorhanden.
 Mit Lautsprecherkabel(Stolperdraht ) war _fälschlicherweise _Kopfhörer-Kabel gemeint.

Vlt ist es jetzt etwas verständlicher. 

Sicher wäre die mitgelieferte USB Soundkarte eine Lösung...aber eben keine gute was den Sound betrifft. Abgesehene davon bin ich gezwungen so immer bei jeden meiner Geräte einen USB Anschluss zu nutzen, nicht das was ich suche. 

Falls es noch immer unverständlich ist, hier nochmal eine  kleine Skizze.

Schwarz links; Schreibtisch
Schwarz rechts; Sideboard 
B.Rot; AV Rec.
Blau; optisches/coax Kabel
Grün; Den zu suchenden DAC für Kopfhörer.
Gelb; Kopfhörer-Kabel zum jeweiligen DAC.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JackA (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Kurz gesagt, du willst einfach das Signal, was von AVR zu deinen Kopfhörern geht, verstärken.

Ich denke mal, nen SMSL M3 sollte deinen Wunsch erfüllen, du müsstest nur gucken, ob die optischen SPDIF Anschlüsse vom AVR auch ausgeben können.


----------



## JackA (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

sry, doppelpost.


----------



## Reflexion (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Danke, ja genau, und kurz gefasst. ^^ Wie ich gerade sehe, fliegt vieles raus... denn die meisten von mir Aufgelisteten Gerätschaften haben keinen S/​PDIF Ausgang..  demnach bleibt nur der SMSL M3 und ja der fiio 10k der aber keinen USB in hat.. etwas Mager.  Dann wäre da noch der Dynavox CS-PA1.. wobei da scheinbar die Meinungen auseinader gehen.... Und was ich laut "Amazon" entnehmen kann, die ASUS Xonar U7/U5 scheinen Treiber und teils schnell kaputt zugehen.. ob das der Wahrheit entspricht, generell ein Problem ist, keine Ahnung, Danke dir @JackA$$


----------



## Zappaesk (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Irgendwie erschließt es sich mir immer noch nicht. Warum braucht der KHV einen digitalen Eingang? Hat der AVR keinen geeigneten Analogausgang? Egal ob Vorverstärkerausgang oder evtl. Monitorausgang (Rec. steht auch manchmal drauf) oder vielleicht sogar das KH Signal. Damit solltest du in jeden hundsgewöhnlichen KHV analog rein gehen können und das Signal dann dort so verstärken, abschwächen wie du es brauchst.


----------



## Reflexion (1. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Natürlich hat er das, allerdings ist es doch optimal coax oder optisch zu nutzen womit im Stereo keinerlei Verluste anfallen, was der KH DAC daraus entzaubert ist natürlich eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass man mit analoger Signalübertragung nicht ebenfalls sehr gut und hochwertig Musik hören könnte. Die Cinchleitungen zw meiner Vorstufe zu den Endstufen ist rd 4m lang - es klingt dennoch großartig. Analog funktioniert...

Zum Anderen hat der TS nicht das Equipment um wirklich von Vorteilen in der Signalübertragung (wenn es sie denn überhaupt in signifikanten Umfang gäbegäbe) zu profitieren.


----------



## Icedaft (2. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

@TE: der FIIO hat doch einen USB-Anschluss?! (Bin etwas verwirrt...)
FiiO Olympus 2 E10K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Einzig das Mic musst Du separat an den PC anschließen. Ansonsten: Focusrite Scarlett Solo 2nd Gen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Reflexion (2. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Natürlich ist in meiner Preisklasse eine analoger Signalübertragung ausreichend, aber vlt lässt sich so DTS Sound übertragen, per cinch..  letzen Endes sollte man einfach immer versuchen die besten Anschlussmöglichkeit zu wählen...  weiter bringen tut mich das doch auch nicht wenn man darüber debattieren muss...  Der FIIO E10K hat ein strom USB Anschluss...  Mic habe ich anders gelöst..  Und jetzt den S.M.S.L M3 MINI bestellt, wenn es keine bessere Alternative gibt, dann bleibt es bei dem M3.

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe(n).


----------



## Zappaesk (2. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Was hat analoge Signalübertragung mit der Preisklasse zu tun?


----------



## Icedaft (2. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Ich verstehe eher nicht was der TE mit dem Stromanschluss des E10 über USB meint, dieser ist gleichermaßen Strom wie Signalleitung.


----------



## Reflexion (2. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Der E10  kann via  micro-USB  auch Musik vom Smartphone wiedergeben ? Naja, in der Preisklasse werde ich wohl kaum den Analog Anschluss an seine Grenzen bewegen und somit auf digital umsteigen müssen. Dennoch versucht man so verlustfrei wie nur möglich den Sound (Pakete) an den DAC zu bewegen... Ist die Vorstellung so schwierig....oder verkehrt? Ich werde hören wie  gut der M3 so ist. Montag weiß ich mehr


----------



## chaotium (3. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Den besten Ton bekommst du nur über Toslink oder HDMI. Also Digital

Ich musste gestern notgedrungen meine Kopfhörer über Stereo mit Klinke verbinden. Ich bin Panisch aus dem Zimmer gerannt  
Analog und Digital das sind keine Welten, das sind mehrer Weltalls XD


----------



## Körschgen (3. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Den besten Ton bekommst du nur über Toslink oder HDMI. Also Digital
> 
> Ich musste gestern notgedrungen meine Kopfhörer über Stereo mit Klinke verbinden. Ich bin Panisch aus dem Zimmer gerannt
> Analog und Digital das sind keine Welten, das sind mehrer Weltalls XD



Wenn man von solchen Themen keine Ahnung hat, wieso bleibt man dann nich still?!
Hier steht so viel müll...unglaublich....

Euch ist schon klar das jedes digitale Signal irgendwann analog wird?!?! 
Oder habt ihr digitale Ohren?!?!



> Ich musste gestern notgedrungen meine Kopfhörer über Stereo mit Klinke verbinden.


Was soll der Käse überhaupt bedeuten?!?!


Wie will man Kopfhörer denn nicht analog betreiben?!?!

Der einzige Unterschied ist, wo und wie gewandelt wird...
Das sollte natürlich beim hochwertigsten Wandler passieren...


----------



## Zappaesk (3. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Analog und Digital das sind keine Welten, das sind mehrer Weltalls XD



Was für ein Mumpitz!


----------



## Reflexion (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Ich schrieb ja bereits, dass es in meiner gesuchten Preisklasse und beim cloud 2 das auch nicht high End ist, digital wenig Sinn macht, erst recht wenn der Ton letzen Endes per Klinke wieder analog übertragen wird. Allerdings bekommt der DAC (M3) die unberührten Pakete und kann so unangetastet daraus etwas entzaubern, der recht preisgünstige Yamaha RX371 kann so wenig "kaputt" machen. Ich lerne gerne dazu, und bin auch kritikfähig (habe so gut wie keine Ahnung von "Sound"), dankbar bin ich vor allem wenn die Kritik konstruktiv ist. Der überwiegende Teil der Kommentare geht aber wenig auf relevantes ein., Trotzdem Danke für die Kommentare/Hilfe
.


----------



## Körschgen (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Ich versteh deinen Anwendungsfall auch nicht.
Kommt die Musik immer vom Rechner?

Wieso überhaupt über den Verstärker gehen?!?!?
Wie ist der Verstärker momentan am Pc angeschlossen?!

Du willst digital zum amp, von da aus digital zu nem Dac?! Was soll der Käse?

Häng sowas wie einen fiio e10k an den PC, per USB.

Falls du dann doch mal laut über die Boxen hören willst, nimmst du den digital oder line out des fiio und gehst von da zum Amp.


----------



## Reflexion (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Schau mal auf "Seite 1", dort habe ich eine Skizze hinterlegt wie was aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Körschgen (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Laut deiner Skizze willst du einen Dac/ Kopfhörer Amp per digitalem Kabel an deinen AVR hängen...


Und wie kommt der Sound vom PC zum AVR?!

Warum überhaupt darüber?! Gibt es noch weitere Quellen die über das Headset gehört werden sollen?


Welches Kabel nutzt du vom PC zum AVR?!


----------



## Reflexion (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Ich habe einige Geräte (PC, Lan-PC, Nvidia Shield TV, Beelink Mx Mini lll, usw....usw...) die an dem AV Rec. hängen und den Sound sowie das Videosignal via HDMI geliefert bekommen. Bislang habe ich mein Headset an dem AV Rec. direkt angesteckt...folge war ein zu kurzes Kabel zum PC und ein enormes Hochdrehen der Lautstärke...  da der AV Rec. die Lautstärke beim abstöpseln des Headset's nicht herunter dreht, kannst du dir ausmalen wie es den Lautsprecher und mein Trommelfell ergehen könnte. Einen DAC kann ich auf meinen Schreibtisch direkt vor meiner Nase platzieren.


----------



## blautemple (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*



xtrame90 schrieb:


> Den besten Ton bekommst du nur über Toslink oder HDMI. Also Digital
> 
> Ich musste gestern notgedrungen meine Kopfhörer über Stereo mit Klinke verbinden. Ich bin Panisch aus dem Zimmer gerannt
> Analog und Digital das sind keine Welten, das sind mehrer Weltalls XD



Du hast keine Ahnung wie Lautsprecher bzw. Kopfhörer funktionieren, oder?


----------



## Zappaesk (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*



Reflexion schrieb:


> Einen DAC kann ich auf meinen Schreibtisch direkt vor meiner Nase platzieren.



Ja, das schon, aber das könntest du auch einfach mit nem analogen KHV so machen. Dann sparst du dir das Geld für einen zusätzlichen DAC in dem Ding drin. Qualitativ sicher kein Fehler bei dem Budget.


----------



## Reflexion (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Magst recht haben...aber die Vorstellung verlustfreie Übertragung zum DAC zu bekommen war und ist schon recht schön.^^ Praktisch ist dass ich den M3 auch via micro-USB an meiner Powerbank setzen kann mitsamt des Tablet/Lappy. Doof nur.. mein AV hat kein koaxial oder optischen Ausgang..Oo....nur Eingänge....ich dachte sowas sei Standard.. Aber wenn man bei Geizhals reinschaut fangen die AV rec. bei über 400€ an die so etwas beherbergen..  super....4K--2x Sub Ausgang...Bt...Lan...jede Menge ...aber kein koaxial /optischen Ausgang in der unter 400€ Preisklasse. ;(  Werde mir jetzt bei Amazon sowas kaufen, läuft dann eben ohne AV Rec., direkt am Rechner ; CSL - Toslink 3x1 Switch / SPDIF Audio Umschalter mit: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Zappaesk (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*



Reflexion schrieb:


> Magst recht haben...aber die Vorstellung verlustfreie Übertragung zum DAC zu bekommen war und ist schon recht schön.^^



Die "Verluste" über die du da schreibst gibt es in der Form nicht. Hier wird ja gerade so getan, als ob analoge Signalübertragung zum Musikhören nicht geeignet ist, weil ab 1m Kabellänge vor lauter Verlusten nix zu hören ist... Wichtiger ist eher, wo ist denn der bessere DAC drin. Im AVR oder in einem potentiellen KHV/DAC? Da entstehen größere Unterschiede wie in der analogen Übertragung über ein paar Meter.

Ganz echt, du hörst über ein billig KH (bzw HS) Musik und meinst es spiele eine Rolle ob du das Signal dahin digital oder analog zum DAC bringst? Ernsthaft? Aber selbst bei sehr hochwertigem Equipment würde es keine Rolle spielen, die DACs wären auch da prägender.

Ich habe z.B. zwischen meiner Vorstufe und den Endstufen ein 4m langes Analogkabel hängen und gehe jede Wette ein, dass es bei mir signifikant besser klingt als bei >>99% aller Forenteilnehmer hier. Verluste bei analoger Übertragung sind eher theoretischer Natur.


----------



## Reflexion (7. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*

Bei einer analogen Übertragung gibt es immer Verlust..dieser wird nur soweit wie möglich hinausgezögert..und versucht möglichst viel digital zu regeln/wandeln. Aber ich stimme dir natürlich zu, dass mein ~80€ Headset nicht mit den weitaus teureren Beyerdynamic/AKG/Sennheiser mithalten kann.. dennoch ist es in der Preisklasse nach meiner geringen Kenntnis alternativlos.


Dass dein Equipment um einiges besser ist, und dabei analoge Verbindung nicht das relevanteste sind.. , und der analoge Verluste auch in der meinigen Preisklasse nicht auszumachen ist, zumal die Pakete zwar unberührt sein mögen, bei digitaler Übertragung... dann aber Seitens des DACs die eigentliche Arbeit anfällt, die die resultierende Qualität ausgibt, ist mir ebenfalls logisch. 

Ich habe heute meinen M3 bekommen, und ich muss sagen der Preis von ~70€ hat sich gelohnt, alles klingt ein wenig "voller" ohne verschlimmbessert zu wirken... Der Bass klingt kräftiger und kracht ordentlich vor sich hin ( zbs im star citizen trailer). An Feinheiten zbs beim Piano konnte ich auch einiges mehr ausmachen. Und das "Mittendringefühl" hat auch deutlich zugenommen. Würde ich mir wieder kaufen, vor allem weil der Sound nicht überladen in irgendeiner Form klingt. Ich werde allerdings jetzt wieder einen neuen Beitrag öffnen müssen... brauche eine Sub.. meiner ist abgeschmiert...Zur Auswahl;  JBL ES 150P oder  Mivoc Hype 10 oder Magnat Betasub 20...also alle so um 100~150€...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. September 2016)

*AW: DAC/Verstärker für das Kingston HyperX Cloud II (Headset)*



Reflexion schrieb:


> Bei einer analogen Übertragung gibt es immer Verlust..dieser wird nur soweit wie möglich hinausgezögert..und versucht möglichst viel digital zu regeln/wandeln.



Klar gibt es Verluste, nur sind die so gering, dass es keine Rolle spielt, solange man die Übertragungsstrecke nicht übergebührlich ausdehnt oder Umgebungsbedingt massivste Einstreuungen hat (auch dagegen gibt es aber Mittel).

Das du mit deinem M3 zufrieden bist freut mich - viel Spaß damit.


----------

